

Why not port Linux kernel to Common Lisp - emiljbs
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1848029/why-not-port-linux-kernel-to-common-lisp

======
emiljbs
Hoping for some more exciting discussion here than what could be found in
/r/programming _sigh_

